# How Do You Know When Enough Is Enough?



## John69 (Jan 14, 2007)

well starting up a journal. will add stuff later.


----------



## John69 (Jan 15, 2007)

todays workout is gonna be PUSH.

incline db press
flat db press
dips
OH Press
and Skullcrushers

will post sets/reps/and weight after workout.


----------



## John69 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Jan. 15th. 2007*

*Push workout:*

*Incline db press*
56lbs x 8
76lbs x 8
86lbs x 8

*Flat db press*
66lbs x 8
86lbs x 6
106lbs x 1 
56lbs x 12
(not as strong on these as i use to be)

*OH db press seated*
26lbs x 10
46lbs x 8
46lbs x 8

*Bench dips(feet elevated on another bench)*
bw x 12
bw+25lbs x 10
bw+35lbs x 12
(havnt done these in awhile, they hammerd my tri's)

*Skullcrushers*
62lbs x 8
62 lbs x 8
62 lbs x 6

*overhead single arm extension-*
25lbs 1setx6reps for each arm

thats it.... pretty good workout IMO, numbers will rise quickly  

upper arms measured- 16 1/4"
forearms- 13"


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 16, 2007*

no workout today.Bodyweight was 179lbs this morning. chest+triceps are sore from yesterdays workout


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey wats up john i got a quick question with ur dumbell movements where do u get 62 poinds from because i only find incriments of 5s just out of curiosity


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

ironman512 said:


> hey wats up john i got a quick question with ur dumbell movements where do u get 62 poinds from because i only find incriments of 5s just out of curiosity



these adjustable olympic db's weigh 6lbs each. so yeah "go figure" lol


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

To much volume cut in half and you will be fine. Either drop the reps or the sets.


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 17, 2007)

> these adjustable olympic db's weigh 6lbs each. so yeah "go figure" lol



hahhaha have fun with that bro


----------



## John69 (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> To much volume cut in half and you will be fine. Either drop the reps or the sets.



the volume is fine. thanks for the help anyway   .


----------



## John69 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Wednesday, January 17, 2007*

Pull workout:

wg pullups-
bwx 10
bwx8
bw+20x6

Chinups-
bwx10
bwx8
bwx8

one arm db rows-
56x 10
86x8
106x8

straight arm latpulldowns-
20x12
40x10

then did some bicep and forearm etc.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Alrighty.....good luck with that.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright its time to do something. I'm dropping reps down to 3-5 and doing 4sets. this 8-12 shit isnt doing nuthing  . i've gotten my best results @ the RR of 3-5. time to push some numbers!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Well you may not being listening to me per say, but in the end it does sound like we had the same idea.


----------



## Spud (Jan 18, 2007)

I think you should incorporate some lower trap and rhomboid work. I have started doing reverse flyes and they feel excellent.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Spud said:


> I think you should incorporate some lower trap and rhomboid work. I have started doing reverse flyes and they feel excellent.



Not only are they good for building the upper back (reverse flyes, or bent over laterals), they also help increase your bench.


----------

